# Luzzaschi and schoenberg paralel



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay there is something that struck me when i lisen to Luzzaschi than Schoenberg there melody seem hidden and random, im talking of course of luzzaschi complete keyboard work it featured spinet , organ,harpiscord and sometime you lisen it sound like random chaos but after many lisen you discover harmonies that were not there before.

Just like Arnold Schoenberg sometime it sound so random but eventually after countless lisen you get it more and more.Look even Luzzaschi madrigal were odd too..

For me both of them or avant-garde of there era, do you agree a bit about all of this... do you find like me strangeness in Luzzaschi keyboard work, i do?

Was this post futile or interresting, am i on to something.

Look at how a guy like william Byrd keyborad work was conventional compared to luzzaschi.
I have his work on brilliant and just like Schoenberg this guy is quite enigmatic, he was pals whit
Gesualdo , this would explain why is music was a bit odd or experimental or random in a way.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Neither Schoenberg nor Luzzaschi work through seductive and memorable melodies.

The best fantasias seem to break out of the constraints of imitation at the end: my intuition is that this is why ricercari etc were so important in the 16th and 17th century, they were a metaphor for God's law and transcendence, or something. But with imitative counterpoint by Luzzaschi I often feel earth bound, as if the music's an academic exercise.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Boulez drew on ideas from early isorhythmic polyphony in Dérive 2. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that Carter was inspired by early music too. Does anyone know?


----------

